

$10,000 dotScale prize for open source projects - sylvinus
http://dotscale.eu/prize

======
nl
Just give the prize to Docker already. Is there any serious doubt it should
win?

(Except by the people who claim Docker in nothing new because it is just Linux
Containers. To whom I just say OS/360, and then ask them to please package me
up a redistributable Linux container with a single command)

~~~
Wilya
There are probably open source projects who are in much greater need of
$10,000 than Docker, which already has millions in funding.

------
dewey
Because OP seems to be connected to the site:

There's a small typo:

"You can nominate a project by fliing this form."

~~~
dominotw
They need to start using spellcheck. Their website is full of spelling
mistakes

"Perfect for developpers and sysadmins "

[http://www.exoscale.ch/](http://www.exoscale.ch/)

~~~
brutasse
Thanks, it's been fixed.

